# Need help setting up a 75g



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I am new to planted tanks. Late last year I was given a 20 gallon tank and it transformed from a fake to a planted tank. Now I am looking for something bigger. I have looked at different All-Glass tanks and I think that the 75 is probably the best (48x18x20 I believe). I love the look of the rimless tanks so if there is something else better I am open for options. My question is what should I get for equipment and substrate. I thought about making my own filter under the tank out of a 10 gallon tank, if that is even possible. Putting the heater in there and the CO2 would be nice and keep the main tank free from clutter. So here are my questions?
1. Does this sound possible/good?
2. What filter would you use if not the 10 tank?
3. What should I get for CO2?
4. What is the best lighting for a setup like this?

Money wise. I don't have a lot of money but I usually build slow and get the best or close to it. Thanks for your help. Here is a shot of my 20 gallon now.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Im not an expert on co2 but injecting co2 into the 10 gallon then pumping it into the bigger tank may not work because the co2 would probably escape from the water bofore it reaches the big tank. If you want everything to not be seen get a canister filter that way you can have your heater, co2, uv steralizer, and whatever else out of the tank. Thats the way i plan on doing it when i get a canister filter.
Any filter thats rated for a 75 gallon should work, some people like a certain brand and just as many like another (I dont think it matters).
For a tank that big im sure that anybody would reccomend a pressurized co2 system.
And for lighting I have a 2x65 watt coralife compact florescent but I should have gotten the 4x65 version so I would reccomend that. Especially since your planning co2.

I hope I helped you and diddnt give you any false info, but im sure if i did somebody will come in and correct me. Good luck and have fun.:mrgreen:


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I was thinking of putting it right at inlet of the pump back to the tank. But a canister can work also. Having heaters, reactors, and everything else on a filter slows down the rate doesn't it? Is it better to do two filters?


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Im pretty sure it does but i guess you could get a filter thats rated for more than your tank like 100 gallons , then that would make up for it. Some filters have built in heaters then all you would have inline is a reactor and uv which isnt much I dont think. But once again there a lot of more experienced people on here and they will show up soon and tell you for sure.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A UV is most effective when the flow rate through it is low, to give a longer dwell time in the UV radiation. Adding a UV permanently in the canister filter return puts it in a high flow rate system. I suggest limiting what is in the filter return to a CO2 reactor and, perhaps, a heater. Use a portable UV only when you need it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

For the filter system your thinking of, it sounds to me something very similar to an idea I had a few months ago. My intention was to build a DIY 75 gallon and incorporating my all-glass 55 gal as the "filter", which based on your idea, would require plumbing skills and some know-how which is easily found throughout this website. This "idea" is basically a wet/dry filter which can be bought for a hefty price tag and that doesn't even include the sump(on some models because custom needs vary) to pump the water back to the main display tank. Then of course you do go with the all glass 75 and you got two options that I know of to run this plan out. glass cutting to design the overflow system to feed into the 10 gallon you proposed. and second is an overflow system that resembles a HOB filter on the display tank. The overflow system for a 75 gal. is about $100. So figure in pricing on your options and don't discount the canister filter which for a tank size you want could be had for less than $200. Hope this helps.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

DMHdispute said:


> Im not an expert on co2 but injecting co2 into the 10 gallon then pumping it into the bigger tank may not work because the co2 would probably escape from the water bofore it reaches the big tank. If you want everything to not be seen get a canister filter that way you can have your heater, co2, uv steralizer, and whatever else out of the tank. Thats the way i plan on doing it when i get a canister filter.
> Any filter thats rated for a 75 gallon should work, some people like a certain brand and just as many like another (I dont think it matters).
> For a tank that big im sure that anybody would reccomend a pressurized co2 system.
> And for lighting I have a 2x65 watt coralife compact florescent but I should have gotten the 4x65 version so I would reccomend that. Especially since your planning co2.
> ...


question DMH... if I were running the proposed fliter design as the new guy would like to go, how exactly would I lose the Co2 on the way to the tank? And what kind of loss would we be talking about? of course we would have to acquire a detailed and fixed system that we could both agree on and then find out how "this system is losing co2". 
I do feel good about the 4x65 coralife lighting, which I use on my 55 gal. But I do notice "dead spots" or intense light not covering my tank footprint equally even on my all glass 55. I have a feeling with the 75 gal., there will be a pronounced effect of uneven lighting and growth patterns in plants depending upon location in the tank. Hey new guy, you got the cash flow to outfit this 75 gal. because the larger your tank the larger "everything" if you know what I mean. Many people have told me this, but you really don't know what your into untill it comes down to do the shopping. I already went through this and for myself a 75gal is out of the question. I'm still kicking myself for the 55 gal. but that's just my personal budget.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

It's Me said:


> I was thinking of putting it right at inlet of the pump back to the tank. But a canister can work also. Having heaters, reactors, and everything else on a filter slows down the rate doesn't it? Is it better to do two filters?


I would definitely appreciate a visual of this plan your working on, becasue it sounds similar to my plans months ago and then realized it can work out great! Having the heater, c02 reactor and all out of the display tank certainly clears up clutter and an aesthetically more pleasing design. I myself never ran this plan out. only on paper and a lot of brainstorming. however based on what I know and have seen, many of these canister filters would have to be modified to a certain extent, unless they have models out there that have an intergrated heating/co2 reactor system. hope this helps.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I know it is going to cost quite a bit of money. That's why I am trying to do all the research I can before I start, and get better equipment the first time so I am not upgrading. I was looking this week at the 65 gallon ADA tank. I love that rimless design and if I hung a light with minimal hangings on the back I think it would make a beautiful centerpiece for my living room. My two questions I have about making my own filter is how do most people stop the tank from overflowing. I was thinking of using one of those bells in the back of the toilets (new of course). To cut off the water when it gets to a certain level. Is there something better. The only other thing I would need to find is an appropriate pump. Also what are some good inline heaters? Thanks everyone for responding.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok so here is a visual layout of my thoughts. Not the best photoshop but you get the idea. Will this work, or will it be better to go with a canister filter?


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

From your diagram, you wouldn't need a special in-line heater. The heater would just be used in the 10 gal filter. however for a 50-75- gal, the heaters used would be about 12-16 inches in length as most 150 watt designs are a bit longer in structure so you would need to plan how it sits in the filter tank. As far as the co2 is concerned, i have found that the DIY reactor design method described by John LeVasseur, http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html . I currently use a 5 lb. tank of c02 using John LeVasseur's reactor design. It works great! I haven't come across a DIY system yet that compares to the efficiency of John's reactor setup. But as I write this I am not sure how it could be fit into a 10 gal tank. As for the over flow system, take a look at some pre-plumbed built in systems that we find on many saltwater tank setups. these designs use an adjustable portion of the overflow inlet that allows you to adjust the water column height, so that you wouldn't have water pumped all over your floor. The over flow of water stops when the water is not being pumped to the main tank. From what I understand if the sump motor fails, then the water would not "over flow" your 10 gal. filter. See what you can come up with...Anybody else out there with some ideas?


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I have decided against a sump, but my plans are evolving ever day. This is what I am thinking now. I will use my current Classic 2213 along with a 2217. On one filter I will have an inline heater, and on the other I will have my CO2 reactor. Which one would be better on which filter. Now the only thing I need to decide on is a tank. I would love an ADA but they cost a lot. Any other rimless tank options out there, apart from glasscages (heard to many problems with them). An for lighting I believe I am going to go with TEK lights. Would a 4 bulb set up be ok or should I go for the 6 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am in the same boat as you and I decided on 2 classic 2217. From what I heard, the 2215 and 2213 may be too weak for that tank. However, this is simply what I have heard and not from experience. I am also going to run a CO2 reactor through one of the filters and probably a heater as well.

As far as lights, I went and bought the 4 lamp Tek system. I have had it very long to say if its great or not but I do know one thing is that its very bright, even with just 2 bulbs running. I went ahead and decided to get 2 giesmann midday bulbs and 2 aqua-medic planta bulbs. Once the planta bulbs come in, I'll turn on all 4 bulbs and post of picture of how it looks. I'm sure a 6 lamp would be better, but I cant' justify spending that much money for a light system when I could purchase other things needed. Hope this helps...


----------

